# Mustard Milk



## DLCOO7 (17/6/16)

Hi guys . I got tfa ripe strawberry and FW vbic . Is this ok to make Mustard Milk and what % of flavourings would be best . Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## morras (17/6/16)

DLCOO7 said:


> Hi guys . I got tfa ripe strawberry and FW vbic . Is this ok to make Mustard Milk and what % of flavourings would be best . Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Elo

It will work yes - my first batch of DIY i ever made was made like this....

You gave to up the strawberry ripe to 10%,

Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/16)

From the mouth of the creator: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/33ns4t/mustard_milk_or_strawberries_and_cream_the/


----------



## Viper_SA (17/6/16)

Ripe strawberry - 6-8% and CW vbic I'd say 8-10%


----------



## DLCOO7 (18/6/16)

Ok thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (18/6/16)

I am going to try this. Thanks


----------

